# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  BlueSee O Meu Reef act 09-12-2007 com fotos

## Jose Neves

*Fotografia actualizada -* em 1 de Abril 2008

O meu aquario....data de montagem 22 de Abril de 2007

*Agradecimentos -*  Ao *Ramiro* pela montagem do aqua, ao *Carlos Mota* pela paciencia e pelos conselhos e ao *Luis Pisco*  da loja *Aquatlantico* tambem pela paciencia e conselhos  :SbOk:   o meu obrigada

 * Configuraçao do Bluereef*

*Medidas -* Aquario triagular comprimento 137 cm 2 laterais de 95cm e Altura de 80, mas so tem agua ate 57 cm o resto é em vidro preto para esconder a iluminação e algum equipamento, 1 trave francesa na frente e espessura 12mm.

Sump - comp-70cm altura-45 cm largura-35cm sem compartomentos

Utilizei ja a contar com a sump cerca de 270 litros de agua para encher, essa agua foi cedida pelo Carlos Mota, que tive que devolver (fiquei todo partido  :Coradoeolhos:  de andar cm os bidoes as costas )

*Aquecimento*
-jagger 300w

Substrato
-35Kg RV corada philipinas
-15KG RV Corada Indonesia comprada ao Carlos Basaloc
-2KG RV Corada comprada ao Pisco (para preencher uns espaços)
-DSB Areia de coral, com 8 cm de altura 

Escumador
APF 600 alimentado por queda

Reactor de Kalkwasser DIY 
by Luis Pisco ligado a uma peristáltica

1 Bombas de retorno da sump
Capacidade de 800 litros hora saindo no centro

2 bombas de circulaçao da Koralia 2  

*Iluminação* 
2 embalastros electronicos, mais 2 T5 

Invertebrados:
60 nassarios
1 heremita de patas verde
2 heremitas de patas vermelha  
2 Lysmata amboinensis
6 Lysmata seticaudata 
1 Ophioracna incrassata

*Corais*
1 xenia cor de rosa
1 Sinularia Dura
1 Lobophytum sp. 
1 Zoanthus Pacificus 
1 Actinodiscu azul 
1 Polipo de Palythoa 
1 Euphylia Paraancora
1 seriatopora hystrix
1 acropora verde ponta azul
1 montipora capricornis verde 
1 tubipora musica
1 polythoas verdes 
1 anthelia
1 rodactis Indonesis 
1 rhodactis rhodostoma
1 rhodactis Inchoata: 
1 blastomussa merletti verde 
1 Alcyonium

*Peixes*
2 Amphiprion Ocelaris
1 Zebrasoma flavescens
4 Chromis viridis
1 Paracanthurus hepatus
1 Centropyge Loriculos
1 Chaetoderma penicilligera
1 Cryptocentros Aurora
1 Cryptocentros cinctus

*Temperatura* - 26º
densidade - 1.025
*pH* -8.1
*Alcalinidade* - 7kh
*Calcio* - 260
*Nitritos* - 0
*Fostatos* - 0

TPA  
Todos os 14 dia com 30 litros

----------


## Jose Neves

As fotos que tenho tem a dimensao 640 por 480 como posso por neste topico???

----------


## João Magano

Tens aqui um tópico que ensina: Como colocar fotos alojadas num tópico.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Espero que tenhas sorte com a tua montagem, mas já um peixe e uma estrela? :EEK!:   Espero que não tenhas dissabores :Icon Cry:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

pedro estou contigo
um aqua com 17 dias e já com uma estrela e um peixe :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

boa sorte com a montagem. que corra tudo pelo melhor. não te preocupes muito com o peixito. 
a aquariofilia não é uma ciência exacta... 
nesta fase inicial não facilites nas TPA´s e se tens o Carlos Mota a aconselhar-te, tens um bom professor   :SbOk:  

aloja lá as fotos que queremos ver como ficou isso

----------


## Jose Neves

Em relaçao ao peixe alguém me podera dizer o nome??

Este peixe esta no meu aqua ha 11 dias sei que ainda é cedo mas ate agora tem se aguentado bem e esta a comer... espere que resista, e tambem ao segundo dia meti uma xenia cor de rosa que ja triplicou de tamanho eu sei que nao se deve por mas como era um frag tao pequeno e como tinha cido oferecido nao tinha nada a perder... as fotos estou com dificuldades a por mas so tenho da montagem falta actualizar...

Nao consigo por as fotos mas aqui vai o endereço espero que funcione 

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...00/ppuser/3773

Cada foto tem uma explicaçao

----------


## João M Monteiro

Penso tratar-se de uma Valenciana. Talvez a _Vallencianae puellaris_

Podes ver aqui: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=6714

----------


## Jose Neves

é esse mesmo :SbOk:   mas mais escuro, ele esta gordito mas mesmo assim como como um desalmado nem da tempo aos nassarios de chegarem la....

E as fotos sao visiveis??? Quem esta nas fotos é o meu amigo ramiro

----------


## Duarte Araujo

as fotos são visiveis sim senhor  :Pracima:  

esse peixe foi a pior coisa que passou no meu aquario  :yb624:   quando ele morreu acendi umaas quantas velas  :yb624:   :yb665:

----------


## João Magano

As fotos:

----------


## Jose Neves

Obrigado Joao pelas fotos

Sobre o peixe o porque de acender uma vela quando ele morreu????

O meu aqua neste momento foi invadido por algas castanhas e estao a dar lugar a umas verditas.... so estou a pensar em por peixes yelow tag no final deste mes, e um palhaço, acho que um mes e meio sera sufeciente?? :yb663:   :yb663:  

Os niveis de agua estao dentro dos niveis, e irei por mais fotos para o outro fim de semana

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

José,

Correndo o risco de ser desmancha prazeres, acho que já puseste o peixe que tens cedo demais. Colocares mais um peixe só ao fim de um mês de montagem é condená-lo à morte ou no mínimo a sofrimento :Icon Cry:  . Essas algas castanhas que tens são o sinal evidente da ciclagem do aquário. Vai com calma... e pensa no bem-estar dos animais em primeiro lugar. Vais ver que o tempo passa depressa e assim não arriscas a causar stress aos nossos amigos. Vai colocando a equipa de limpeza e depois os corais (moles para começar). É claro que esta é só a minha opinião...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Sábias palavras

----------


## Jose Neves

As criticas sao boas...

7 semanas nao é o sufeciente para por um yelow tag???, a minha ideia era que ele me ajudasse a tratar das algas.

Este fim de semana vou reforçar a minha equipa de limpeza com mais 5 nassarios e vou por 5 turbos, e vou ver o resultado

----------


## João M Monteiro

Em termos gerais, diria que depende dessas 7 semanas. Pode dar se (i) a rocha já estava bem maturada, (ii) os parâmetros da água estiverem estáveis (iii) o peixe já tiver sido quarentenado, etc. etc.
Mas não me parece aconselhável.

Entendo quena primeira fase do aquário, o controlo de algas deve ser feito pelo...tempo, em primeiro lugar e depois pelas equipas de limpeza. O Yellow Tang (Zebrasoma Flavescens) é um peixe delicado na ambientação - embora dos mais resistentes da família dos peixes-cirurgião -  e parece-me importante que tenhas tudo em perfeitas condições antes de o introduzires no aquário.

Uma boa ideia seria definires os peixes que queres vir a ter no teu aquário e, depois disso, calendarizava-se a melhor ordem de entrada dos mesmos

----------


## Jose Neves

Joao grandes palavras....

A RV que tenho 35 Kg ja vinha bem corada, e compreio mais 15 Kg ao Carlos Basaloc que tem 2 anos, essa foi a melhor que comprei que tras muita vida e alguns corais moles (muito pequeninos) que me apareceram 1 dia apos ter colocado no aqua (vou pedir ao carlos Mota que me identifique), em relaçao a agua veio directamente da praia, e pelos teste que tenho feito estao dentro dos parametros.....

Os peixes que pedi foi na loja do luis pisco, espinho, vi os peixes e pedi que me reservassem 1 mes, e como eles sao porreiros nao disseram que nao.... (e ja os poderiam ter vendido) Até esta parte acho que estou a ir bem....

Defenir os peixes que quero la por??? ainda nao pensei bem nisso.... é palhaços.... e o resto comforme as suas funçoes perante a nessecidade do aqua, ele tambem nao é muito grande.... mas pensei que o peixe que la tenho era bom para a lipeza do aqua???

Faço TP de 14 em 14 dias é suficiente 30 litros???

Mas quanto tempo acham que devo esperar para por o primeiro peixe????

Equipa de limpeza 20 nassarios e 5 turbos chega????

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas José Neves,




> ...Faço TP de 14 em 14 dias é suficiente 30 litros??...


Sim, mais que suficiente.
Quando fores fazer as TPAS aponta uma bomba para as rochas para levantar o maximo de porcaria e algas que vão ser aspiradas quando retirares a agua!




> ...Mas quanto tempo acham que devo esperar para por o primeiro peixe?...


Quando os testes que irás (ou devias) fazer, te indicarem que o aquario está minimamente estável. Até lá só equipa de limpeza.




> ...Equipa de limpeza 20 nassarios e 5 turbos chega????...


Sim, aproveita tambem para pores uns ermitas, são bem engraçados e sempre te distrais um pouco com eles nesta fase :Coradoeolhos:  !

Atentamente,

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Sobre o peixe o porque de acender uma vela quando ele morreu????



pq o meu adorava engolir areia e largá-la em cima dos corais...   :Admirado:  

especialmente dos mais bonitos  :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Em relação á colocação dos peixes, acho que o pessoal exagera um bocado. Só tens de fazer os testes á agua do aquario e ver se está tudo ok. Se a rocha era morta ou não curada 7 semanas deve ser curto para não teres amónia, nitrito e nitrato. Como era rocha já curada os parametros devem estar bem principalmente a amónia e o nitrito que tem de estar a zero. Se estiverem, a introdução do zebrassoma só te vai ajudar a estabilizar o aquario em relação ás algas.... e além disso vais fazer um peixe muito feliz ( ou gordo :Coradoeolhos:   ).

----------


## Jose Neves

:Coradoeolhos:   Boas

Em relaçao a ermitas foi me dito que comiam os nassarios e que nao valeria a pena?????

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

No meu caso foi mais as cerrites porque são (ainda mais lentas) e os nassários têm a casca pequena. Se tiveres cascas vazias espalhadas para eles trocarem não há grande problema. Para além disso são uns bichos espectaculares, então quando se põe a trocar de casca... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Jose Neves

Vou ver se arranjo 2.... qual è a sua principal funçao???

Nunca os estudei nao pensei em ter nenhum.....

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Comerem as algas. E que bem...

----------


## Jose Neves

> Comerem as algas. E que bem...


Ei pedro segui o vosso conselho coloquei 3 ermitas 1 de cada tipo e fiquei :SbSourire2: , estava a ficar com o substrato vermelho e os nassarios nao estavam a dar conta do recado até que...... eles entraram em acçao :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

E o caro amigo Luis pisco ofereceu uma duzia de carapaças vazias e fiquei espantado quando um deles trocou de carapaça... passou de um T1 para um T3+1  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  eu pensei que com a diferença de peso ele nao ia a lado nenhum, mas era ver ele em cima das RV a tratar da saude a mas algassitas que andavam por la.

Adequiri mais dois corais moles que irei por aqui as fotos, estou a espera que o Carlos Mota va la tirar umas fotos que elas com o telemovel nao ficam assim muito bem como podemos ver em cima...... e estou todo em pulgas dia 31 terei o meu rector de KallK  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

São de facto umas máquinas. Ainda bem que resultou :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas realmente sao umas maquinas é verdade, sao umas maquinas de comer nem os nassarios escapam :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Amanha receberei o meu reactor de kallk e tirarei fotos actualizadas do meu reef com 8 semanas, mas antes amterei a configuraçao do aqua que poderao ver no primeiro comentario.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Boas realmente sao umas maquinas é verdade, sao umas maquinas de comer nem os nassarios escapam


Tenta arranjar umas cascas vazias, em príncipio resolve.

----------


## Jose Neves

Eu tenho la umas carapaças XXL que o Luis pisco me deu, acho eu que aquilo deve de ser fome mesmo    
Irei notar assim tanta difereça com o reactor de Kallk???
e que tal a alteraçao da configuraçao? ha algo a apontar??????

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Eu tenho la umas carapaças XXL que o Luis pisco me deu, acho eu que aquilo deve de ser fome mesmo    
> Irei notar assim tanta difereça com o reactor de Kallk???
> e que tal a alteraçao da configuraçao? ha algo a apontar??????


Possivelmente as carapaças são grandes demais. Que eu saiba, eles comem os outros vivos para lhes roubar a carapaça e não necessariamente por fome.
Não sei qual o método que adicionas kalk. Mas que com o reactor é melhor (maior diluição) e mais fácil (acaba o pinga pinga) isso é!!!!! :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas José, :Olá:  

Estive a ler a evolução do teu aquário, isso promete!  :Pracima:  

Quando que colocas umas fotos actualizadas para a malta ver essa evolução?

Clica em: Equipas de Limpeza, fala sobre as equipas de limpeza (quantidade por litro de água, o que comem, etc.)

----------


## Jose Neves

Obrigada :Pracima:  

Estou a espera que o Carlos Mota possa por aqui as votos que tirou este domingo na visita com o pessoal todo...

Eu tirei algumas nao so de pessoal mas tambem do aqua, mas tenho que arranjar um programa para reduzir ao tamanho

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas aqui vai uma foto tirada a 3 de Maio de 2007


Esta é da geral do aqua...


Esta é uma foto mais de perto

Eu sei que as fotos nao estao grande coisa :yb668:   :yb668:  , mas foi o que arranjou, estou a espera de receber umas fotos actualizadas e ai colocarei umas com uma boa dimensao...

Neste momento estou com 9 corais todos moles e diferentes cujo o nome irei por na primeiro comentario sobre este topico.

Espero que gostem

----------


## Jose Neves

O meu Valenciennea puellaris morreu :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620: , nao percebo?????? ele estava no aqua quase desde inicio e subreviveu a pior parte quando o aqua nao estava estavel e ha uma semana introduzi 2 Amphiprion Ocelaris (que estao bem e cheios apetite), sera que foi falta de comida?????? serà que foi uns dos palhaços que o atacou???? eu este fim de semana introduzi uns corais... 
1 Sinularia Dura
1 Lobophytum sp. 
1 Zoanthus Pacificus 
1 Actinodiscu azul 
1 Rodactis Indonesis 
1 Polipo de Palythoa 
1 Euphylia Paraancora
Sera que algum destes teve a ver com a morte do meu primeiro habitante do aqua???
Os parametros da agua estao OK?????
é sem duvida o da mais triste para este aqua :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  , apesar de ter sido oferecido e haver muita gente que o criticava eu adorava-o :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Alguem me explica :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá fica umas fotos que tirei do aquario BlueSee
                               uma vistoria as instalações

                        uma em pormenor ao layout

                                        e o enquadramento 


um aquario bonito e com potencial :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Jose Neves

Carlos grandes fotos :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

La esta o Sr. Silverio a fazer espionagem  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

E finalmente umas fotos em condiçoes, eu bem que tentei mas quem nao sabe é como quem nao vê.......

obrigado pela visita.....

E em relaçao ao peixe que faleceu alguem tera uma ideia de o porque de ele ter partido para outro mundo?????

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,

Pelo que vejo conseguiste acabar com as algas. Agora é só ver isso a crescer. De certeza vai ficar espectacular :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas José, :Olá:  

É Realmente muito bonito o teu aquário, tem um acabamento brilhante :HaEbouriffe:  !

Gostava de te dar algumas opiniões, não com o intuito de criticar, mas sim com espírito construtivo.

Sei que, gostos são gostos, mas acho que o layout está um bocado compacto e tem poucos sítios para pôr corais, é difícil (o meu no inicio também estava assim), pede ideias aqui no fórum, há cá verdadeiros artistas na arte de manusear a pedra :SbSourire:  !

Quando tiveres oportunidade troca as T8 por T5 dão muito mais luz utilizando no mesmo espaço. :Vitoria:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas


> É Realmente muito bonito o teu aquário, tem um acabamento brilhante !


Neste aquário além do aqua que tem tudo para ser um bom cartão de visitas para quem for a casa do José pois está instalado no ale de entrada da casa, tem a particularidade de ser tudo construido em vidro preto o que lhe dá um toque final espetacular.É só uma questão de tempo.
O José deixa lá o senhor para outra altura.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Jose Neves

antes de mais obrigado a todos :Coradoeolhos:  

Em relaçao as algas realmente desapareceram e or ermitas deram uma valente ajuda, mas continuo a dizer que sao uns esfomeados nada lhes escapa..... :yb624:   :yb624:  

Em relaçao a quantidade de pedras sei que ja tenho a mais 51kg para 250 litros brutos, quando for por corais duros ai sim vou ter que me desfazer de umas pedras, mas tenho que primeiro arranjar 2 calhas T5.

Em relaçao a visita sempre que quiserem basta ligar e combinar foi um prazer recebelos em minha casa, para a proxima é uma chorrascada :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  
Em relaçao ao Sr. desculpe o Sr. esta no céu, vai ter que ser o Silverio pai e o Silverio filho, foi um prazer vos conhecer :SbOk: 

Alguem me pode explicar o porquê do peixe ter morrido??????

----------


## João M Monteiro

José,

Qualquer coisa que se dissesse sobre a causa de morte do peixe, sem o ter visto antes e após o facto e com a informação (escassa) que apresentas seria pura especulação.

Ás vezes assiste-se a isso e temos 300 "bitaites" sobre a causa de morte de um peixe que nunca viram, sem saber se tinhas sinais exteriores de alguma patologia, sem conhecer o aquário, etc.

Outras vezes, não. As pessoas são mais comedidas e não dão palpites, por dar. E ainda bem.

Posso sempre dizer-te que morreu, porque estava vivo. Mais que isto...era entrar no bitaite

----------


## Jose Neves

> José,
> 
> Qualquer coisa que se dissesse sobre a causa de morte do peixe, sem o ter visto antes e após o facto e com a informação (escassa) que apresentas seria pura especulação.
> 
> Ás vezes assiste-se a isso e temos 300 "bitaites" sobre a causa de morte de um peixe que nunca viram, sem saber se tinhas sinais exteriores de alguma patologia, sem conhecer o aquário, etc.
> 
> Outras vezes, não. As pessoas são mais comedidas e não dão palpites, por dar. E ainda bem.
> 
> Posso sempre dizer-te que morreu, porque estava vivo. Mais que isto...era entrar no bitaite



 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Eu tinha esse peixe desde o inicio, e ainda nao tinha qualquer coral, e qualquer peixe....

Quando meti os 2 palhaços reparei que ele ja nao andava tao à vontade????
E em relaçao à alimentaçao, antes a comida chegava ao fundo e ele juntamente com os nassarios ia a carga.... depois de ter là os palhaços não???
Tambem me pergunto se algo tem a ver com os corais??? alguma reacçao quimica????
O que me deixa mais confuso é que agora tenho o aquario estavel e o peixe que passou por muito so agora é que morreu????
Eu nos comentarios acima explico melhor, penso eu :SbOk5:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
Parabens tens um aquario muito bonito, que promete ser um lindo recife, trata de trocar a as t8 por hqi ou t5.
é importante não ter pressa, vai esperando que as coisas evoluam, senão vem os dissabores, esperar é uma virtude na aquariofilia.

Na proxima tainada levo os nassarios. :tutasla:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas,
> Parabens tens um aquario muito bonito, que promete ser um lindo recife, trata de trocar a as t8 por hqi ou t5.
> é importante não ter pressa, vai esperando que as coisas evoluam, senão vem os dissabores, esperar é uma virtude na aquariofilia.
> 
> Na proxima tainada levo os nassarios.



O grande Fernado :SbOk:  obrigada, o porquê de toda a gente me falar de trocar T8 por T5 ou hqi???? a diferença é assim tao grande???? alem da conta de electricidade???? :yb624:   :yb624:  

Alguem tem fotos das T5 e hqi e explicar-me a diferença entre elas????

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,

A diferença entre as T8 e T5 é que com comprimentos idênticos tens mais potência de luz com as T5 (para a mesma potência precisas menos lâmpadas T5 que T8, ou com a mesma quantidade de lâmpadas tens mais iluminação com as T5).
Quanto às HQI são completamente diferentes pois tratam-se de lâmpadas de bolbo muito potentes.
Tens ainda as PCs que consegues ter maior potência em menor comprimentos que as T5 (no meu caso que tenho um Nano tenho mesmo de ter PC senão precisava maior número de T5).
Espero não te ter baralhado mais... :EEK!:

----------


## Jose Neves

Entao faço uma simples pergunta :Admirado:  

Qual o tipo de luz é ideal para o meu aqua????: :Whistle:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ideal ? a solar...

Não sendo possível, sugiro uma combinação T5 com HQI ou apenas um deste tipos de lâmpadas.

Se queres fotos de  um aquário só com T5, sugiro as do aquário do Júlio Macieira; se queres combinações de umas e outras, com predominânica nas HQI, vê o aquário do Rui Ferreira de Almeida.

Mas não te iludas, a luz não faz o aquário. Apenas ajuda

----------


## Jose Neves

> Ideal ? a solar...
> 
> Não sendo possível, sugiro uma combinação T5 com HQI ou apenas um deste tipos de lâmpadas.
> 
> Se queres fotos de  um aquário só com T5, sugiro as do aquário do Júlio Macieira; se queres combinações de umas e outras, com predominânica nas HQI, vê o aquário do Rui Ferreira de Almeida.
> 
> Mas não te iludas, a luz não faz o aquário. Apenas ajuda


Joao :SbOk:   obrigada

Mas o porquê das T8 nao darem ?????

Nao sei se reparas-te mas o meu aqua é triangular, onde posso arranjar as calhas???? que tipo de luz aconselharias???? :SbLunettes6:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Mas o porquê das T8 nao darem ?????
> 
> Nao sei se reparas-te mas o meu aqua é triangular, onde posso arranjar as calhas???? que tipo de luz aconselharias????


Boas José, :Olá:  

Se quiseres manter corais a longo prazo, vais ter problemas com as T8 que tens actualmente, são muito fracas e não chegam para “alimentar” a maioria dos corais moles e duros.

Devias ter em média de 1Watt por litro.
(Não concordo muito com está norma, acho que deveria ser medido em Lumens e não em watts, mas para simplificar as coisas… :Admirado:  ) 

Se fosse eu colocava 3 projectores HQI de 250w com lâmpadas de 20.000 Kelvin, dispostos como no esquema.



*Pergunta:* *Então e as actinicas (azuis)?*
*Resposta:* se usares lâmpadas de 20.000K já te da uma tonalidade bastante azulada, por isso penso que podes dispensar as actinicas. 

*Pergunta:* *250w porque?*
*Resposta:* porque tens 57Cm de água e porque estás a usar lâmpadas de 20.000k que comparadas com as de 10.000k têem um PAR mais baixo.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Se fosse eu colocava 3 projectores HQI de 250w com lâmpadas de 20.000 Kelvin, dispostos como no esquema.


Eu acho que nao tenho espaço quase para 2 :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Em relaçao a consumos energeticos :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eh lá !!! 3 x 250w?? para o aquário do J. Neves ? Isso é que é ser amigo da EDP..

Na minha opinião, não se justifica tanto.

Considerando a configuração do aquário e que tens 57cms de cluna de água, acho que ficarias bem servido com 1 QHI de 150w atrás e uma calha de 2 ou 3 T5 de 54 ou 39w à frente. Sinceramente, acho que é luz suficiente.

Com T8 safas-te com corais moles e, eventualmente, alguns LPS, mas não mais que isso, na minha opinião

----------


## Jose Neves

> Eh lá !!! 3 x 250w?? para o aquário do J. Neves ? Isso é que é ser amigo da EDP..
> 
> Na minha opinião, não se justifica tanto.
> 
> Considerando a configuração do aquário e que tens 57cms de cluna de água, acho que ficarias bem servido com 1 QHI de 150w atrás e uma calha de 2 ou 3 T5 de 54 ou 39w à frente. Sinceramente, acho que é luz suficiente.
> 
> Com T8 safas-te com corais moles e, eventualmente, alguns LPS, mas não mais que isso, na minha opinião



Obrigado Joao ja estava a ficar :JmdEffraye:  750w

Eu neste momento so tenho moles, e penso so em ter moles....
Mas ja me foi dito que é um discurso de quem é novo nesta area :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Em relaçao as calhas manda-se fazer ou ja existe com medidas standart que terei de adaptar ao meu aqua?????

----------


## João M Monteiro

Existem umas calhas triangulares, que seria a opção esteticamente mais bonita, mas não são baratas.

A opção que te sugeri tinha a ver com a configuração do aquário, que "não é fácil". Escondias as T5 à frente, na barra superior do aquário e colocavas uma HQI atrás, fixa na parede, por exemplo. Arranjas projectores para isso com facilidade e a preço acessível

Calha única, acho difícil (tirando a que acima referi)

----------


## João M Monteiro

José,

Lê este tópico, em especial as explicações do Rui Alves (ramirezi), que muito ajudam a perceber um pouquinho de iluminação para aquários

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=1458&page=3

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas José, :Olá:  

O João tem razão, Pensei na iluminação que gostaria de ter se tivesse um aquário igual ao teu e não na questão dos consumos energéticos nem no preço do equipamento  :Admirado:  .

Acho que ficas bem servido com a sugestão que ele te dá (150w HQI a trás mais 2 ou 3 T5 à frente)  :Pracima:  .

----------


## Jose Neves

Obrigado Paulo, e joao tive muito que ler :SbOk:  obrigado

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas depois de algumas criticas em relação a luz utilizada por mim, decidi com a ajuda do Eng. Carlos Mota alterar, aqui fica a minha mais recente aquisiçao, 2 embalastros HQI, que poderão ir ate aos 1000w  :EEK!:  mas tem o consumo de 70w cada 1 :Coradoeolhos: .
Jà Poderei por corais duros, eu que so queria ter moles :yb665:   :yb665:  , venho dar razao aqueles que me diziam que eu nao conseguiria ficar por esses :yb665:   :yb665:  

Agora sim a ameaça é mais eminente, mas so quando receber a conta da luz, vou correr o risco de ter as malas à porta :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , agora é que vou ouvir a famosa frase "deves de ser filho do dono da EDP" :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Nem quero fazer contas ao dinheiro que ja gastei em 3 meses e meio :SbRiche:  ,  isto é pior que a droga, mas sem duvida mais saudavel :Coradoeolhos:  

Ja agora ca vai a actualizaçao dos meus vivos :SbOk:  

Invertebrados:
20 nassarios
1 heremita de patas verde
2 heremitas de patas vermelha 
1 estrela Fromia sp. 
2 Lysmata amboinensis

Corais
1 xenia cor de rosa
1 Sinularia Dura
1 Lobophytum sp. 
1 Zoanthus Pacificus 
1 Actinodiscu azul 
1 Rodactis Indonesis 
1 Polipo de Palythoa 
1 Euphylia Paraancora

Peixes
2 Amphiprion Ocelaris
1 Zebrasoma desjardinni
1 Zebrasoma flavescens
4 Chromis viridis
1 Paracanthurus hepatus

E os corais que vou buscar sabado

seriatopora hystrix
acropora verde ponta azul
montipora capricornis verde 
tubipora musica
polythoas verdes 
anthelia
rhodactis verde fluorescente 
rhodactis cinza/esverdeado: 
blastomussa merletti verde 
Alcyonium

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas a todos

Tenho mas noticias....

Infelizmente depois de ter passado 4 horas com o Carlos Mota a montar a minha nova iluminaçao, que ficou a 5 estrelas, obrigado Carlos fico a dever uma Francezinha.... estava eu a colar os corais e frags que o Nuno Silva me trouxe quando toquei na luz e ela caiu dentro de agua, alem do choque fiquei sem luz :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  ...... voltei a por a luz antiga.

Vou mandar a fazer uma calha, com 2 T5 a frente e os 2 embalastros electronicos de 70w a tras, sera suficiente???????

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

No meio de tanto azar ainda tiveste sorte porque só foi um choque... electricidade e água salgada misturadas costumam dar um resultado bem pior.
Como já te tinha dito a iluminação que tinhas não me parecia muito boa. O teu aquario não tem grande área para iluminar pelo que acho que ficarias muito bem servido com um projector HQI de 250 watts no centro e umas t8 de lado e na frente para dar luz azul. Ficava preço por preço e ficarias melhor servido.

Com t8 os teus corais não vão durar muito, até porque já estão frageis. Tenho aqui 2 projectores HQI de 150 watts parados, podes vir cá levantar os ditos enquanto a calha não está pronta. Mas a luz é amarela ( como a que tinhas quando fui aí ).
Diz coisas e boa sorte!

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas,
> 
> No meio de tanto azar ainda tiveste sorte porque só foi um choque... electricidade e água salgada misturadas costumam dar um resultado bem pior.
> Como já te tinha dito a iluminação que tinhas não me parecia muito boa. O teu aquario não tem grande área para iluminar pelo que acho que ficarias muito bem servido com um projector HQI de 250 watts no centro e umas t8 de lado e na frente para dar luz azul. Ficava preço por preço e ficarias melhor servido.
> 
> Com t8 os teus corais não vão durar muito, até porque já estão frageis. Tenho aqui 2 projectores HQI de 150 watts parados, podes vir cá levantar os ditos enquanto a calha não está pronta. Mas a luz é amarela ( como a que tinhas quando fui aí ).
> Diz coisas e boa sorte!
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva



O grande nuno fica combinado e antes de mais obrigada :SbOk:  , a minha ideia para a calha é a seguinte: utilizar os mesmos embalastros de 70w, mas trocar as lampadas por luz branca, cujo o termo tecnico eu nao sei,(elas tambem nao devem de estar a funcionar) e na parte da frente colocar 2 lampadas T5 azuis a largura do aqua?
Que tal????

Em relaçao ao choque, juro ate voei, e não sei como???? o meu ritmo cardiaco desparou, e depois fiquei com uma dor de cabeça, nao sei se do choque ou das luzes terem entrado dentro da agua, so podia ser destas 2 coisas ja que o FCP nao jogava no fim de semana :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Silva

> O grande nuno fica combinado e antes de mais obrigada , a minha ideia para a calha é a seguinte: utilizar os mesmos embalastros de 70w, mas trocar as lampadas por luz branca, cujo o termo tecnico eu nao sei,(elas tambem nao devem de estar a funcionar) e na parte da frente colocar 2 lampadas T5 azuis a largura do aqua?
> Que tal????


Olá José,

2x70watts dá para manteres a maior parte dos corais nesse aquario mas os sps terão de ficar na parte superior e acho que não ficarão muito satisfeitos. Eu se fosse a ti não optava por essa solução. Comprava dois de 150 watts ou melhor, um de 250 watts.

Esses projectores que cairam à agua estão funcionais?Cuidado com isso...

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá José,
> 
> 2x70watts dá para manteres a maior parte dos corais nesse aquario mas os sps terão de ficar na parte superior e acho que não ficarão muito satisfeitos. Eu se fosse a ti não optava por essa solução. Comprava dois de 150 watts ou melhor, um de 250 watts.
> 
> Esses projectores que cairam à agua estão funcionais?Cuidado com isso...
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


A parte electronica nao caiu, e as lampadas como sao para mudar.... acho que deve de estar a funcionar :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   assim o espero.... 

agora ando a programar o meu novo aqua 270C 80L 70A, vou dando novidades

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Olá José

quero registrar aqui meus parabéns por este projeto, muito bem feito e espetacular. Realmente tu tens muito bom gosto.

Abraços

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá José
> 
> quero registrar aqui meus parabéns por este projeto, muito bem feito e espetacular. Realmente tu tens muito bom gosto.
> 
> Abraços



Fico contente de teres gostado e desculpa a resposta tardia, ando ocupado com o trabalho esta a chegar as ferias e é sempre assim nao paro.

Em relaçao ao aqua, este fim de semana vou tirar umas novas fotos ele vai ter 3 meses e meio, ja vai dar para notar alguma coizita :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas a todos....

Como ja algum tempo nao escrevo nem actualizo este topico, venho aqui deixar as ultimas alteraçoes e novos abitantes do meu aqua.

1 - Antes tinha 2 bombas de retorno na sump, pois ja nao tenho resta apenas uma que sai no centro de aqua e coloquei 2 novas de circulaçao umas pequeninas com imen da coralia nº 3

2 - O antigo escumador foi substituido pelo APF 600

3 - Tive que mandar fazer uma sump nova, e dentro da sump na zona de queda de coloquei um saco tipo filtro (o nome do saco nao me recorda), e notei uma melhoria na qualidade da agua e na grande diminuiçao de residuos no fundo da mesma.

4 - entrada de peixes, centropisco amarelo e azul (poderiam me dar o nome e foto), e Ecsenius bicolor, uma anemona quadricolor (nao estou muito contente) e alguns corais

5 - Nova calha que sera so entregue dia 1 de setembro composta por 2 embalastros de 150w e 4 T5 azuis.

Acho que vou notar melhorias  :yb665: .

----------


## João M Monteiro

José

O peixe penso que seja um Centropyge bicolor (faz uma busca)
Se for, aproveita para lhe tirar uma fotografia para a nossa área de identificação de peixes

----------


## Jose Neves

> José
> 
> O peixe penso que seja um Centropyge bicolor (faz uma busca)
> Se for, aproveita para lhe tirar uma fotografia para a nossa área de identificação de peixes


Boas Joao estive a fazer uma busca e o nome é Centropyge acanthops, ainda é preciso foto?????

----------


## João M Monteiro

Do C. acanthopos já temos fotografia na nossa área de identificação (http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=10197)

Não me lembrei dele pela tua descrição, porque acho que são mais laranja que amarelo.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Do C. acanthopos já temos fotografia na nossa área de identificação (http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=10197)
> 
> Não me lembrei dele pela tua descrição, porque acho que são mais laranja que amarelo.


Eu vi as fotos e posso dizer que apesar de ser parecido o meu e amarelo??????

E que tal as novas alteracoes?

----------


## João M Monteiro

As alterações prometem, sim senhor
Agora é esperar pelos resultados

----------


## Jose Neves

:yb620:  Mas :yb620: 

Por razoes ainda nao esclarecidas  :yb620:   desanimei  :yb620:  com o que aconteceu com o meu aqua....

Explico: depois de andar a fazer umas modificaçoes no meu aqua, colocaçao de 2 bombas de circulaçao 2000 l/h cada, alimentaçao por queda do escumador APF 600 com tubos em pvc com a respectiva colagem, e alteraçao na ex bagunça do sistema electrico, la vou eu por o aqua a trabalhar e tudo bem... até ai.... de manha acordo e vi que por erro deixei as luzes ligas.... por volta do meio dia todos os peixes estavam com falta de ar.....

Resumindo morreram 3 lindos peixes Zebrasoma desjardinni :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  Centropyge Aurantonotus :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620: Centropyge Biclolor :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  
E eu que queria tirar as 8 Chromis viridis, que me estou a ver grego, nao morreu uma

Agora pergunto porque sera????? o aumento da circulaçao levantou o lixo, a cola que utilizei para colar os tubos, luz ligada????? tambem introduzi um Ophioracna incrassata, foi ele que me apanhou os peixes que estavam mais cansados????

Desanimei :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas José,

Na minha opinião, as luzes acesas, embora pudesse stressar um bocado os peixes, acho que não lhes causavam a morte (era tipo uma directa  :Cool:  ).

As outras hipóteses são todas plausíveis e como aconteceram todas ao mesmo tempo ainda têm mais peso, no entanto estou mais inclinado para a cola de PVC, se não estiver bem seca é bastante tóxica. Doseaste algum aditivo recentemente?

Realmente perdeste peixes lindíssimos e eu lamento bastante o que te aconteceu, mas agora que o mal está feito não vale a pena chorar pelo leite derramado, estamos sempre a aprender com os nossos erros, é o que nos faz evoluir. Tens aí um aquário espectacular, que com a tua dedicação vai recuperar num instante.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas José,
> 
> Na minha opinião, as luzes acesas, embora pudesse stressar um bocado os peixes, acho que não lhes causavam a morte (era tipo uma directa  ).
> 
> As outras hipóteses são todas plausíveis e como aconteceram todas ao mesmo tempo ainda têm mais peso, no entanto estou mais inclinado para a cola de PVC, se não estiver bem seca é bastante tóxica. Doseaste algum aditivo recentemente?
> 
> Realmente perdeste peixes lindíssimos e eu lamento bastante o que te aconteceu, mas agora que o mal está feito não vale a pena chorar pelo leite derramado, estamos sempre a aprender com os nossos erros, é o que nos faz evoluir. Tens aí um aquário espectacular, que com a tua dedicação vai recuperar num instante.


Podera ter cido da cola, mas tambem com a subida do ph durante a noite luz ligada e adiçao de kalk???? esquecime de dizer que o meu Ecsenius bicolor tambem desapareceu :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  
Realmente nao sei o que aconteceu????????????? :Confused:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Chatice...
Também me inclino para a cola.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Chatice...
> Também me inclino para a cola.


 muitas asneiras juntas....Mas ficara sempre a duvida????

Mas continuaremos...
Lista actualizada de peixes 
- 2 Amphiprion Ocelaris
- 1 Zebrasoma flavescens
- 1 Paracanthurus hepatus
- 1 Chaetoderma penicilligera
- 1 Cryptocentros Aurora
- 1 Cryptocentros cinctus
- 8 Chromis viridis - este fim semana vou retirar

Proximas introduçoes
- Centropyge loriculus
- Zanclus cornutus

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá José,

Lamento o sucessido no aquario e tal como outros estou inclinado para a cola. Também sofres do mesmo mal de quase todos, a pressa...

Conhecendo o teu aquario como conheço digo-te tens muitos peixes a mais, para um sistema desses... sem contar com os que morreram.

Que tal fazeres um intervalo nos peixes e te dedicares a estabilizar o aquario e a deixares os já existentes crescerem?

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá José,
> 
> Lamento o sucessido no aquario e tal como outros estou inclinado para a cola. Também sofres do mesmo mal de quase todos, a pressa...
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


Voltamos a cola.... a pressa.... realmente nesse ponto tens razao poderia ter deixado secar mais um pouco.... nesse ponto foi falta de informaçao.... ha quem cole e logo depois é sempre a andar mas, para mim o tempo que esperei nao foi o suficiente :yb620:  




> Conhecendo o teu aquario como conheço digo-te tens muitos peixes a mais, para um sistema desses... sem contar com os que morreram.
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


Tens que la voltar, fica o convite, a tua ultima visita foi a mais de 3 meses, muita coisa foi alterada, em relaçao a muitos peixes as Chromis viridis sao todas para sair, mas mesmo nao saindo o ter comprado o escumador APF600 tem um fundamento, retirar a carga organica, se nao teria comprado um mais fraco e mais barato.




> Que tal fazeres um intervalo nos peixes e te dedicares a estabilizar o aquario e a deixares os já existentes crescerem?
> Nuno Silva


OS parametros estao todos ok, em relaçao a pausa, agora eu sei quais os peixes que quero ter, mas no inicio a febre de comprar era maior; alem destes que me morreram desta vez, so tinha tido 1 baixa que tinha cido o Paracanthurus hepatus, em relaçao aos tpa, cada 14 dias tirava 12%, agora vou passar para 25%.... que tambem vai ajudar

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas

é mesmo por falta de tempo que nao tenho actualizado o topico, ficam aqui novas informaçoes e a promessa de em breve (espero que seja este fim de semana) colocar novas fotos
Mas antes de mais tenho uma questao

O meu Cryptocentrus cinctus (goby amarelo) que deveria ser amarelo, esta branco e com uns traços pretos...... disseram que perderia um pouco da cor mas depois a voltava ganhar, mas ja vai mais de 2 meses e continua na mesma, alguem sabe o que se passa????? esta mais parecido com o outro que tenho Cryptocentros Aurora.

Novas alteraçoes 
- Tive que colar a rocha viva umas as outras pois o risco de avalanche estava presente
- Troquei todas as tubagens para PVC acabaram as mangueiras que dobravam
- Novo escumador APF 600 alimentado por queda, tive que trocar a bomba de retorno de 2000l para 800l
- Novas Bombas de circulaçao da Koralia n3 uma em cada canto
- Novas traves Francesas nas laterais, pois as bombas de circulaçao estavam a fazer saltar umas gotas de agua para a parede  :Whistle:  , foi 2 em 1
- Depois das mortes que tive, tenho 3 novos habitantes 1 Centropyge Loriculus, 1 Cryptocentros Aurora, 1 Cryptocentros cinctus, mas tirei 4 chromis viridis (8 eram de mais)

Futuras alteraçoes
- Espero recdeber a minha nova calha (ja deveria ter cido a 15 dias)
- Controlador da aquamedic com tudo o que poderia ter, esta mais que completo :SbSourire:   (prenda da namorada para o meu aniversario que se avizinha)
- Entrada dos ultimos 2 habitantes 

Aqui deixo a lista dos meus peixes actualizada

2 Amphiprion Ocelaris
1 Zebrasoma flavescens
4 Chromis viridis
1 Paracanthurus hepatus
1 Centropyge Loriculus
1 Chaetoderma penicilligera
1 Cryptocentros Aurora
1 Cryptocentros cinctus

Espero que este fim de semana possa postar fotos do meu aqua

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas josé,

depois mete umas fotos ai para o pessoal saber como isso anda...

que tudo te corra melhor.... :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas as fotos no sao frande coisa mas foi o melhor que deu

Uma geral tirada hoje

----------


## Jose Neves

Continuaçao

A prenda de aniversario da namorada



A nova sump

----------


## Jose Neves

Vista das laterais

Vista do lado esquerdo


Vista do lado direito

----------


## Jose Neves

O meu Cryptocentrus cinctus (goby amarelo) que deveria ser amarelo, mas está branco 
O que sera que ele tem???? ha alguem que lhe tenha acontecido o mesmo???

----------


## Jose Neves

Alguns Corais

----------


## Jose Neves

Continuaçao

----------


## Jose Neves

Continuaçao

----------


## Jose Neves

Continuaçao

----------


## Jose Neves

Alguns fotos dos vivios ou uma tentativa de tirar as fotos

----------


## João M Monteiro

José,

Muito cuidado com esse ophiurus

Salvo erro é um _Ophiaracna incrassata_ e é um afamado predador. Começa pelos nassarius e segue para os peixes, sem qualquer problema. Pelo menos o Crytocentrus está em risco, considerando a zona do aquário que normalmente "frequenta" (fundo). Mas os outros peixes mais pequenos também não estão a salvo

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá José,

Realmente esse ofiuro tem ar de mau. Deita-lhe o olho.

Pela coloração dos corais e pela sua inclinação eu diria que tens muito pouca luz nesse aquario, ou pelo menos está mal distribuida. Qual é o esquema da luz?

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Jose Neves

Volto a fazer a mesma pergunta

O meu Cryptocentrus cinctus (goby amarelo) que deveria ser amarelo, mas está branco 
O que sera que ele tem???? ha alguem que lhe tenha acontecido o mesmo???

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> O meu Cryptocentrus cinctus (goby amarelo) que deveria ser amarelo, mas está branco 
> O que sera que ele tem???? ha alguem que lhe tenha acontecido o mesmo???



olá Zé,

de facto ele está um bocado pálido  :Admirado:    será que ñão lhe pregaste nenhum susto?  :yb624:   :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Tens a certeza que esse gobio é amarelo!!
Eu acho que tem uma coloração normalissima...ou já foi amarelo e ficou assim??

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Jose Neves

> Tens a certeza que esse gobio é amarelo!!
> Eu acho que tem uma coloração normalissima...ou já foi amarelo e ficou assim??
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Era amarelo mesmo amarelo, alguem teve algo parecido???? e nao me parece que ande asustado :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Jose Neves

> José,
> 
> Muito cuidado com esse ophiurus
> 
> Salvo erro é um _Ophiaracna incrassata_ e é um afamado predador. Começa pelos nassarius e segue para os peixes, sem qualquer problema. Pelo menos o Crytocentrus está em risco, considerando a zona do aquário que normalmente "frequenta" (fundo). Mas os outros peixes mais pequenos também não estão a salvo


Eu tenho por habito dar comer, mas so depois do Julio ter dito que eles tinham que ser alimentados :yb665:   :yb665:  , com bocadinhos de camarao, mesmo assim ele pode atacar?????

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pode.
É um predador muito competente. Mesmo sendo alimentado, haverá um momento em que a oportunidade vai surgir e... provavelmente, o instinto falará mais forte.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá José,
> 
> Realmente esse ofiuro tem ar de mau. Deita-lhe o olho.
> 
> Pela coloração dos corais e pela sua inclinação eu diria que tens muito pouca luz nesse aquario, ou pelo menos está mal distribuida. Qual é o esquema da luz?
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


Boas Nuno, finalmente chegou a minha nova calha, esta vai ser prendida a algum lado para nao cair a agua como as outras 2 :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  so aprendo a terceira

A calha vai ter 2 hqi de 10.000k de 70w e 4 t5, e por de traz da calha um tomada para ligar as bombas da coralia :SbSourire:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Pode.
> É um predador muito competente. Mesmo sendo alimentado, haverá um momento em que a oportunidade vai surgir e... provavelmente, o instinto falará mais forte.


Se fiquei preocupado com o teu primeiro comentario com este ainda mais.... o que devo fazer????? vende-lo da-lo????

----------


## João M Monteiro

Essa decisão é sempre chata de tomar, mas parece-me a melhor, no caso. 

Aconteceu-me o mesmo aqui há uns anos. Tive um e começou a comer nassarius com uma "limpeza" notável: engolia-os com concha e tudo, "sugava" o interior e depois cuspia a concha, já limpa.

É um bicho que se aguenta bem em aquário só de peixes com algum tamanho (isto é, que não consiga comer). 

Há quem arrisque mantê-lo em aquários com peixes mais pequenos, mas eu claramente não o aconselho.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Essa decisão é sempre chata de tomar, mas parece-me a melhor, no caso. 
> 
> Aconteceu-me o mesmo aqui há uns anos. Tive um e começou a comer nassarius com uma "limpeza" notável: engolia-os com concha e tudo, "sugava" o interior e depois cuspia a concha, já limpa.
> 
> É um bicho que se aguenta bem em aquário só de peixes com algum tamanho (isto é, que não consiga comer). 
> 
> Há quem arrisque mantê-lo em aquários com peixes mais pequenos, mas eu claramente não o aconselho.


Coitado dele é bem bonito


Alguem sabe o que aconteceu ao meu  Cryptocentrus cinctus relativamente a cor????

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá José,

Aqui tens uma pista:




> One thing I have omitted so far is pairing the gobies. In                      what I have seen of this fish, I believe they are sexually                      dichromatic, meaning that the male and female are different                      in color. With every pair that I've seen, the male is bright                      yellow while the female is grayish, with both having blue                      dots along their body. But what makes this confusing is that                      I have seen this fish change color in both directions. Does                      this mean that they are changing gender as well? I do not                      know. After the babies settle out and metamorphose, they are                      yellow. Then, as they grow over the next few months, most                      of the largest ones will change to the female coloration.                      From a few people who we have sold these fish to, we have                      reports that some changed back to yellow after they received                      them. Despite this confusion over coloration and gender, it                      is not difficult to form a breeding pair. I believe the best                      and easiest way is to pair one that is larger and gray with                      one that is smaller and yellow, though I have also heard from                      breeders who have put two yellow ones together and ended up                      with a pair.


Podes ler tudo aqui: http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-12/ft/index.php

Deves ter uma Gobbie :SbOk: 

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Amorim

Boas Jose Neves,

bem, isso tá muito bonito mesmo.....

realmente é uma pena esse ofurio......

nao dá para colocar num refugio??'

....

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas Jose Neves,
> 
> bem, isso tá muito bonito mesmo.....
> 
> realmente é uma pena esse ofurio......
> 
> nao dá para colocar num refugio??'
> 
> ....


Dar dava, mas nao tenho refugio, o espaço nao é grande, tenho que pedir ao Pai Natal um Aquario Maior :Xmassmile:  

Vou ver se.... 

Resumindo.... ja nao passa o natal la em casa :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Ao vivo nota-se uma evolução ainda maior. Está muito bonito o aquário, e ainda falta uma calha de jeito  :Smile: 
Obrigado pela água :SbOk2:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Ao vivo nota-se uma evolução ainda maior. Está muito bonito o aquário, e ainda falta uma calha de jeito 
> Obrigado pela água


Obrigado

Em relaçao a agua de nada mas ficas a dever uns amortecedores novos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

A calha ja chegou,  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas,

manda ai umas fotos da calha, para nao ficarmos curiosos.....

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas,
> 
> manda ai umas fotos da calha, para nao ficarmos curiosos.....


So chego a Portugal na proxima quinta feira... logo que possa colocarei fotos

----------


## Carlos Amorim

> So chego a Portugal na proxima quinta feira... logo que possa colocarei fotos



então vamos ficar curiosos... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas 

Antes de mais um bom ano para todos

Em relaçao ao meu aqua, la recebi finalmente a calha, tem uma luz :EEK!:  , tive que comprar uns oculos de sol para os peixes :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , mas nem tudo foi bom desde que tenho a nova calha e ja la vao 3 semanas e qualquer coisa, tive um bum de algas que estava a ter dificuldades para as controlar e iliminar, mas o que o aqua estava a precisar era de tempo, e um reforço nas equipas de limpeza....
E la fui eu comprar 3 ermitas patas azuis (lindos) e 3 vermelhos (tao ùteis, mas menos bonitos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: ) que ajudaram bastante :SbOk:  
Retirei o ophiurus, Ophiaracna incrassata, habita agora para os lados de Lubao, Carlos Mota, os nassarios agora respiram tranquilidade, parecem o Paulo Bento :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .
Tenho agora os meus 2 ultimos habitantes um Leucostern :HaEbouriffe:  , que em pouco tempo se tornou dono do pedaço, que come como se o amanha nao existisse, um desalmado, e o peixe folha Chaetoderma penicilligera :HaEbouriffe:  , lindo, é so paz e amor, reparo que os outros habitantes tem receio dele, porque sera???
Em breve colocarei umas fotos

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Mete aí fotos disso...... :SbOk:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Se virem necessidadde eu vou a casa dele e tiro uns retratos para postar porque o rapaz anda com preguiça!

Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Anda sempre a pedir fotos dos outros e do dele nada..... :yb665:  
Domingo vêmos isso..... :SbSourire:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas
> Se virem necessidadde eu vou a casa dele e tiro uns retratos para postar porque o rapaz anda com preguiça!
> 
> Fiquem Bem



esta a vontade, pode vir ja este domingo

ele passou por um novo bum de algas devido a nova calha e por isso nao estava muito bonito dai nao tirei as fotos....

ele continua na mesma mas comecei a trocar moles por duros, ja comprei a 15 dias 2 novos corais no pisco daquela excelente importaçao, mas continuao la, tenho que ir os la buscar, nao tenho tido tempo,  e tenho mais 2 do pedro azevedo para ir buscar. começa a transformaçao.... 

tenho que perder um tempo

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas 

Vamos ver se o tempo me ajudar até pode ser.

Fica Bem

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas 
> 
> Vamos ver se o tempo me ajudar até pode ser.
> 
> Fica Bem


esteve la alguem a tirar umas fotos.... este sabado.... :Cool:

----------


## Jose Neves

Aqui estao as fotos tiras pelos Silverios









E por fim uma geral

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas a todos

Vou dar as ultimas noticias

Estou a desmontar o aquario, esta segunda ja vai estar vazio (não trabalho), vou alterar, e depois remontar, alguns corais ja sairam, estão emprestados e bem cuidados, desde já agradeço ao Sr. Carlos pela disponibilidade e simpatia :SbOk:  

Vou colocando fotos da evolução

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Se for para melhorar força nisso!! É um gesto de coragem, que deve ser apoiado, algo que possa ajudar conta (apesar de estar longe, posso ajudar com ideias, sugestões...)!  :SbOk:  

Abraço!

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas...
> 
> Se for para melhorar força nisso!! É um gesto de coragem, que deve ser apoiado, algo que possa ajudar conta (apesar de estar longe, posso ajudar com ideias, sugestões...)!  
> 
> Abraço!


Até doi e muito chegar a casa e abrir a porta e ver um aqua sem nada as escuras...  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas jose

Entao e essa remontagem ja aconteceu? a muito que o topico nao é actualizado.

Gosto dos zoanthus rosa que tens, se tiveres uma "podas" disso.....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Neves

Topico encerrado

novo topico


A REMONTAGEM :Cool:  
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=14863

----------

